# C.O.M slows down



## CAEMI (Mar 17, 2009)

I am looking at an 800 with COM. The owner says it will, from time to time, slow down on him and he will then switch into direct drive. The tractor runs well other than that problem.

Is this a killer problem or will a change of oil and a little sweettalk fix it?

I'm hoping it is not a big problem - I'd like to have a COM for running a baler and this one just might fit the bill. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

CAEMI,

Welcome to the TF!

Let me brag about how brilliant I am....I don't know what a COM is??  . Is it like a power-shift or hydraulic hi/lo range selection??

SHARTEL


----------



## CAEMI (Mar 17, 2009)

*Case-o-Matic problem*



> _Originally posted by SHARTEL _
> *CAEMI,
> 
> Welcome to the TF!
> ...


It's shorthand for "Case-O-Matic", the notorious Case slushbox transmission. I'm told you either love em' or hate em'. I don't know about that - just need a solid tractor to bale hay with !!


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

So, still, what does it do?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Welcome to the Tractor Forum CAEMI! 

I am by no means an expert on COM but hopefully one of our local experts will stop by and help you out.

For those who are not familiar with COM there is a good write up at http://www.ytmag.com/case/messages/70301.html

If you don't get an answer here CAEMI you may want to ask the same question on ytmag.com. We would hope you could stop back and let us know how this works out for you.

Andy


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Welcome!!*

From One Newblit to another'
Welcome !!!!
I got one of does in my driveway, it weighs 7k lbs an it wuvs me !!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome CAEMI! Hopefully Casemand will see this post and lay some good info. on us,


----------



## CAEMI (Mar 17, 2009)

*Case-o-Matic problem*



> _Originally posted by Jetblack1525 _
> *So, still, what does it do? *


It is the early predecessor of the hydrostatic transmissions we see in compact tractors. It is a fluid-drive device for transferring power from the engine to the rear wheels rather than a "direct" drive that uses gears and a clutch. 

I do not know exactly how it works as I've never owned one or studied it but I understand the idea. I am told they work very well. I have a hydrostatic tractor and love it. I can control it effortlessly and move the whole machine in fractions of an inch. I'm hoping that the Case COM works the same way. If so, I'm buying one.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks. I was kinda in the dark there. :dazed:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

COM is like automatic transmission. However you need to clutch to engage. If things work right you should be able to stop the tractor without using clutch. You will need good brakes. If you are running in high gears the tractor is suppose to shift to low and as you increase rpms and speed it should shift up. Same when rpm and speed drops, it should down shift to lower gear. I have found it doesn't work well in low gear or could be mines not up to snuff. . my brakes not very good. I recommend using automatic fluid in the com part. Also always idle down when shifting it into gear.
caseman-d


----------

